# What happens to puppy teeth and when?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

When you say he'll lose his puppy teeth does that mean that his puppy teeth will fall out? Or will others grow in? And what age can't I look forward to those sharp little spikes being a thing of the past?

hole fully yours,


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Those little "shark" teeth will gradually fall out and be replaced with permanent teeth.  I can't remember what age but I'm guessing around 5/6 months?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If memory serves they begin to fall out around 6 months or so. You will find one occasionally.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

dang it! That's soooooo far away from now. Le sigh.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It usually starts in the fifth month and continues for up to several more months. They often eat them, which is appropriate and harmless, but you may end up stepping on one, which is no fun. Don't be afraid to see a little blood on the chew toys, and be prepared for a _huge_ surge in chewing behavior and potentially an increase in brattiness because of the ache of the new teeth coming in.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber's lost all of his baby teeth at the front.
He had one that was so loose and I wanted it soooooo bad - I have 2 of Ryder's baby teeth - but I think Timber must have swallowed it


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My fosters usually start to lose their baby teeth at around 4-4 1/2 months old. Sometimes their breath gets really stinky about that time. You will see blood on their toys or other things that they have been chewing on. And yes, they can be mouthier than usual because their teeth are hurting.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buddy started losing teeth right before he turned 5 months and we are still moving through losing/teeth coming in. The little ones across the top and bottom were the first to go and I'm assuming he's eaten them all because we never found them. We got 1 k9 out of his mouth.. my fiance actually gave it a wiggle and it came out. It was just hanging out of his mouth.

You will find a lot of bloody toys. Buddy has this light blue squeaky bear that he just got about a week ago. After a few minutes, it was covered in blood. It's been washed and is now back to being bloody again. I'll be washing it again because it looks gross.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Timber's lost all of his baby teeth at the front.
> He had one that was so loose and I wanted it soooooo bad - I have 2 of Ryder's baby teeth - but I think Timber must have swallowed it


 
Well if you want them badly enough, you know where to find them  Do you want them that badly?


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll pass, thank you!!! No pun intended


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I never found 1 of Sam's teeth but found 5 of Ike's, they were just laying on the floor.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The puppy teeth will begin to fall out between the ages of 5 and 6 months. We still have some of Tucker's baby teeth that we saved.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

We were at the vet one day with Gus, and one of his teeth just fell right out in the vet's office. I know it's normal, but I just felt bad having the vet see my dog's teeth fall out...

Gus liked chewing on a sock with ice cubes in it (and tied at the end). It makes a mess as the ice melts, but you can just set a towel under him (if he'll sit still with it).


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Gracie lost most of her teeth in the 17-18 week area. We kept 3 or 4 of them. Oh the joy of adult teeth...even with the increased biting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggie actually gave me one of hers........ she came and sat in my lap and started mouthing like she pnut butter on the roof of her mouth. I cupped my hand under her chin, thinking she might throw up, and she opened her mouth and deposited a tooth. AAAHHHH, sweet puppy memories!!!


----------

